# Brown Sugar vs White Sugar



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the ratio difference between the two. I was just given a frozen gallon of homemade cider and we all know what I'm going to do with that. I want to experiment though this time using brown sugar to increase the beginning sg.


----------



## Julie (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know the ratio but take so much sugar dissolve it in water, take a reading and then take the same amount of the brown sugar, dissolve it in the same amount of water, take a reading. You now know the difference between the two sugars. The brown sugar should come in lower.


----------



## BobF (Jul 21, 2012)

http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/show/6163

http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/show/6162


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Bob. I know I saw a calculator somewhere for sugar, brown sugar or honey. I just can't find it now.


----------



## BobF (Jul 21, 2012)

IIRC, honey is 80% sugar, on average.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 21, 2012)

If you are talking about Brown Sugar not sugar in the raw then you have to understand that Brown sugar is often produced by adding cane molasses to completely refined white sugar crystals. This imparts a flavor. Mostly unwarranted in wine. 
Malvina


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2012)

As always thanks Malvina. In the fall I always make a large batch of wine from cider. A friend just gave me a gallon of his homemade cider (frozen) and I thought I would experiment a bit since it's such a small batch. Do you have any ideas you might try or have tried. I do add cinnamon sticks to it. How about add Maple Syrup to back sweeten it? My last batch I did add some Maple Syrup that I had fermented out.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 22, 2012)

Dan I only make wine from Vitis Vinifera. That is my experience. Wish I could help 
Malvina


----------



## southlake333 (Jul 22, 2012)

I suggest making it like a normal cider, then backsweetening with this:

1 cup water
1 cup brown sugar
1 tsp cinnamon

Make a syrup from the above ingredients, then add to taste (shouldn't end up using it all). The end result will be a cider that tastes like apple pie.


----------



## Julie (Jul 22, 2012)

are you planning on backsweetening with brown sugar?

I did this with an apple wine, 3g batch, backsweeten to 1.010, used 3 cups of brown sugar, 2 cups white. Didn't I leave a bottle of apple at your place when you had your party? If so that would be the one I used the brown sugar in.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Julie, I'll have to look as I still have all the botles in a case down there. Yes it makes sense to only backsweeten with it since I am trying to get some of the flavor with it.


----------



## Julie (Jul 22, 2012)

well if you don't have it, I can give you another bottle so you can try it out. It should at least give you an idea on how much you want to put in it. Mine was light, I was afraid to add too much, molasses has a taste that too much is very overpowering.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2012)

Julie said:


> well if you don't have it, I can give you another bottle so you can try it out. It should at least give you an idea on how much you want to put in it. Mine was light, I was afraid to add too much, molasses has a taste that too much is very overpowering.


I just tasted it and agggggg. I will be playing with this one. I added a 1 3/4 pounds of sugar to it to take it from 5 brix to 21 brix and will throw a cinnamon stick in with it today.


----------



## Julie (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL, I didn't add any to the batch I have going now, not sure I really like. Play with the spices. I know you have the cinnamon and cloves down pretty good but add some ginger and see what that does. And instead of brown sugar, what about a small amount of molasses, that is if the molasses flavor is what you are striving for.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2012)

Yup, I'm up for anything with this batch. I almost died when I sampled it and no flavor. Not what I'm used to with cider.


----------

